# Imap



## hahni (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte seinerzeit nach dem "Perfect Server Setup" einen Ubuntu 6.06 LTS aufgesetzt. Ich glaube, dass ich das schon mal gefragt hatte: ist damit wahlweise POP3 und/oder IMAP möglich oder muss hier nachkonfiguriert werden?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2008)

Da muss nichts konfiguriert werden, aber warum hast Du es nicht einfach erstmal ausprobiert ?


----------



## hahni (18. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Till,

eine echt berechtigte Frage. Eigentlich war es nur Zeitmangel 

Aber ich bin beruhigt, dass es im Standard funktioniert. Hatte nämlich eine diesbezügliche Anfrage und die bisherigen Benutzer setzen scheinbar alle POP3 ein!

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## planet_fox (18. Aug. 2008)

Beachte bitte noch dies,

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=647


----------



## hahni (18. Aug. 2008)

Hallo planet_fox,

besten Dank für deinen Hinweis. In erster Linie hat dies Auswirkungen auf den Client, aber nicht auf den Server.

Die Hinweise werde ich natürlich aber den Benutzern mit auf den Weg geben, um hier keine unnötigen Anfragen zu haben.

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------

